# A boy from last years litter



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

We were sent this picture from one of our kitten owners, of Charlie who is 1 year old.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Hmmmm He's not very big is he?    

He's gorgeous:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Yummy!! Big lad.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

PetloverJo said:


> Hmmmm He's not very big is he?
> 
> He's gorgeous:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


He's only a year old, got some growing to do yet


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh WOW.....what a beautiful big lad he is:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a chunky monkey :001_wub:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Steverags said:


> He's only a year old, got some growing to do yet


Not according to my silly cow of a vet, my MC has stopped growing now that he's a year old, when I informed her that wasn't the case she got a bit shirty!!

Charlie boy still got a year and a half to 2 years to grow


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

He's amazing! What a beautiful boy! :001_wub:


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2013)

Look at those eyes! He is absolutely stunning!

Why did you show that to us? Do you know how hard it is for me to stop myself from rubbing his belly through the screen? Ughh.. now people are staring.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Shiny said:


> Look at those eyes! He is absolutely stunning!
> 
> Why did you show that to us? Do you know how hard it is for me to stop myself from rubbing his belly through the screen? Ughh.. now people are staring.


I've got more :ihih:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww gorgeous, you must be very proud.


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2013)

Steverags said:


> I've got more :ihih:


Wow. Those eyes!! Stunning boy, so handsome!


----------



## lillyfish (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow! What a big boy!


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Jeez he's massive...what a gorgeous boy xx


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

have you got remminielace in your pedigrees, steve. they used to be lovely big raggies. remember charismagic ragdolls?


----------

